# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  How to run a trellis on colorbond fencing

## DaleBlack

Hi 
Has anyone done this? I have a narrow garden bed that cant really grow trees and a 2.1M colourbond fence to hide. 
Saw the below on a google image search   
They look to have drilled into the posts and pulled it tight by hand. 
I could use a turnbuckle like the below   
and a simple rope grip (though a hidden termination is nicer)   
I wonder if I will put too much pressure on the colorbond posts and pull them towards each other. They are encased in a concrete footing.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

You are over thinking it. Thin mild steel tie wire can be drawn quite tight by hand... 
Another option is some old Cat 5 cable... just separate out a twisted pair and away you go. Cheap as chips!

----------


## toooldforthis

What SBD said. 
The horizontal rails will stop the posts going out of plumb. 
You could attach some mesh the same way instead of wires.

----------


## DaleBlack

> You are over thinking it. Thin mild steel tie wire can be drawn quite tight by hand... 
> Another option is some old Cat 5 cable... just separate out a twisted pair and away you go. Cheap as chips!

  hi Thanks, but to pull steel wire across I will then need to drill into the posts wont I? and leave the screw just not quite flat against the metal so there is space to twist the wires around. 
If I dont want to drill in, maybe the fairly cheap turn buckles will do.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Yeah you will need to use some screws. Or bolts. Turnbuckles will be ugly and won't negate the need to drill and/or screw.

----------


## DaleBlack

Wife is thinking more of this style now   
so unlike that first image i inserted above it wont be a single tree growing to some geometric pattern, but say Jasmine, growing all along the bottom of the panel upwards. 
My colorbond panels are 2400w * 1800mm high 
so I think welded mesh panels maybe like this  Handy Panel 2400x1800x100x100x5mm (HP24181010) : Rural Fencing & Irrigation Supplies Perth   

> *Weld Mesh Handy Panel*   Welded joints2400x1800mm panel size100x100mm openings5mm wire13.5kg

  I will simply use fasteners like this   
to hang it from the colorbond upright posts and top and bottom caps. 
My only concern is the weight at 13.5kg, will it pull the fence over. That particular panel is less weight than some at >20kg. Maybe I install the same on the neighbours side to equalise.

----------


## toooldforthis

don't think you need 5mm wire for that purpose. 
have a look at some of these: Midalia Steel :: Mesh, Bar & Accessories

----------


## DaleBlack

I ended up doing this, only 2 turnbuckles SBD, the Jasmine or such climber will soon grow over them.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Cue the applause! Nice job

----------


## David.Elliott

Perfect...

----------


## Schniz2

> I ended up doing this, only 2 turnbuckles SBD, the Jasmine or such climber will soon grow over them.

  Looks great, hoping to do the same.. What diameter wire rope did you use? And are the eye bolts and rope zinc plated or stainless?

----------


## Moondog55

I hate to be a party pooper [ No wait! That's my job here; to be the Devils Advocate] but unless you are willing to get out there a couple of times a year with the electric trimmer and the secateurs the weight of the planting will tear the fence down in a couple of years. Those CB fences are not very strong and climbers can be incredibly heavy

----------

